# What Type Of mid pipes?



## SizeDoesMatter (Jul 1, 2007)

I love Frisco Cali but Dam i hate the fact, i can not get long tube headers.. I really want my car 2 breath better. I have no choice but 2 get shorties for my goat=( i've been checking out the jba headers......but then y not replace the mid pipes. ..........and when itz time for smog checkup. I can always put the stock mid pipes back on.....I need ur advise. Should i get the mid pipes from jba with High flow Cats or should i get it without the Catalytic conveters?


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

Edelbrock has some stuff too, check it out.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

on my 2005 M6 I have JBA shorties, res delete with xpipe and flowmaster mufflers with stock pipes and K&N CAI. Got 349.2rwhp that was without the HP tune and just toruqe management disable also running 190 t-stat. The tune and the 160 t-stat should put me higher in numbers for this car being mostly stock, there is something you can compare your car too. The shorties are really nice too.


----------

